# PSE Dominator Vertical Nock Travel ISSUES and Nuts&Bolts tuning. HELP?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I restrung my dominator and put up a thread on cam lean etc regarding different shafts to which no one replied or really helped. Well anyway I decided to do some Nuts&Bolts tuning. I at one time today in a brief period had the thing tuned amazingly and was sighting in and checking for grouping then things went wrong. I started getting high nock impacts. I was going to go on to creep tuning but...nock high shots have delayed that and are now driving me mad.
> 
> Info.
> 
> ...


Call me tomorrow,
during business hours CA time.

PM me for phone number.

I can run you through my SIX STEPS to Perfection.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2128129


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RESULTS based tuning will get you straightened out.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Need to WALK you through my KITCHEN TABLE method for setting up a blade arrow rest.

THIS is a large part of your troubles.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

With RESULTS based tuning,
and my recipes...

we SKIP the laser,
we SKIP the paper tuning...(paper tune if you like, AFTER we are done).


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Adam929,
3 shots stone cold, no warmup,
when he came to me for his FIRST lesson.

20 yards.

BEFORE pic and AFTER pic.



ONE single lesson.
Total of 2 hrs.

The SECOND pic is Adam929 practicing at home.

Adam went through my SIX STEPS training recipe.

STEPS 1-5 is bow tuning.

STEP SIX is tuning the SHOOTER.
STEP SIX is NOT for the faint of heart. This OPTIONAL step is VERY Difficult to master, and can be VERY frustrating.

IF you graduate from my STEP SIX shooting school, training recipe,
then, your ACCURACY goes THROUGH the ROOF.

Adam is an AVERAGE JOE hunter,
shooting a 70 lb Hoyt, with a quiver mounted to the riser.

hehehehehehe.

Of course,
the THREAD is very long,
and there is significant back and forth...

but read between the lines,
and you will understand the SUMMARY of my SIX STEPS to Perfection recipe.

For the FULL recipe...

www.nutsandboltsarchery.com

$25 for a week of online coaching.
$83.33 for a month of online coaching.

I CAN take you are far as you want to go,
accuracy - wise.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pm'd I got good results, they just changed on me.  Vertical nock travel and I don't know why.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Pm'd I got good results, they just changed on me.  Vertical nock travel and I don't know why.


Do ya have a pic of 20 yards, with your good results?
Or just a pic of "current" results?


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> Do ya have a pic of 20 yards, with your good results?
> Or just a pic of "current" results?


That X shot out is my good result (I'm not that good). I've no pics of arrow angle from it being its current poor tuning result, I was too concerned with trying to fix it at the shop before they closed for the evening.


----------

